# P0171 code after use of techron?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Picture of the round object?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds like an issue with the remote start instead of the Techron. Depending on how far you went, the Techron wouldn't have reached the engine for 20-40 miles. If you dumped the Techron in, then drove 5-10 miles to China-Mart, used the remote start to start it, and finally used the regular start sequence, the Techron would be still in the gas tank. If China-Mart is 50 miles away, then it may be a factor. 

I'm voting coincidence, and start tracing wires on that remote start if it's not the factory remote start.


----------



## 02GT (Jul 8, 2012)

And i kinda think ive read that this a purge valve and that somebody has had to have it replaced or something? An my wife is saying that we did cruise around a lil guess i dont remember it i thought we had went straight to walmart

The vaccum comes from that small rectangular hole and when it starts the weird idle if i put my finger over this it quits surging


----------



## 02GT (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh and the remote start is factory and this last light it was never used it came one by starting with the key


----------



## 02GT (Jul 8, 2012)

Nobody else has had this issue? Or knows if the that round thing is supossed to be having a suction at that hole?


----------



## 02GT (Jul 8, 2012)

So am i the only one thats having this issue? Took into the shop today but i dont plan to hear what was actually wrong with it...


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

My first Cruze did that until the engine broke. Mine was completely stock it would pop up that code. At first the dealer said it was lean don't worry about it. After like 5 times of clearing it out they looked more into it. They found the intake was sucking air that was not being counted by some sensor and the car was running rich and it had done some damage to the engine. Basically an engine failure, the service people said there was damage to the engine. I did not want that car after that so they took that one back and gave me another one. The first Cruze had issues that was the one where the brakes went out at 20 miles. Second one I am not impressed with either everyone at the dealer knows me by name if that shows how many times I have been there.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

That's a faulty part, and not the fault of the Techron. It looks like a vent cap of some kind. 

Let us know what the resolution was, if any. Curious minds want to know!


----------



## 02GT (Jul 8, 2012)

Will definatley let yall know as soon as i hear something... This is all new to me normally my forums consist of lifted trucks and v8 mustangs... Never had a I4 or a turbo one for that matter...


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

Sounds like the diaphram is shot in the valve allowing it to suck air.

That doesn't look like a purge valve though.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

PCV system?


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

On my car they replaced the PCV thing and it ended up they were going to do the intake and turbo next. It was turning into a serious repair. They told me after they saw what happened it was not safe to drive as it would damage the engine. Just be careful and take care of it right away. Mine they kept throwing parts at it and eventually gave up when it was going to be an engine overhaul because I didn't want to keep a 3 month old car that had went through that.


----------



## 02GT (Jul 8, 2012)

Well this light only trips at idle its never came on when driving so im thinkong its a sensor


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

Mine would come at idle too. If you did remote start it would start run for a bit, shut down and have the light on. When on the road driving it would light up sometimes but it was always when coming to a stop. The thing with the light is it keeps track of the errors and after so many happen the light comes on. So it could be happening when you drive and then it is enough to trip the light. At least that is how it was explained to me.


----------



## 02GT (Jul 8, 2012)

**** that sounds similar to what mine was doing... Hope they get it fixed


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

02GT said:


> **** that sounds similar to what mine was doing... Hope they get it fixed



02GT,
I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is a question, and i do not think the techron had anything to do with this problem, but why spend money on techron in a literally brand new car? I could understand at 4 or 5000 miles but 150? There is just absolutely no reason.

On a side note if it said bank lean its not getting enough fuel possibly a faulty injector or even a bad MAF.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Sorry, misread the post OP. How many miles are on the car?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 02GT (Jul 8, 2012)

35,000


----------



## 02GT (Jul 8, 2012)

Well they say it was a cracked valve cover an i can tell the cover is new but the thing i took a pic of is no longer metal its plastic on the new cover an it doesnt suck in air so i kinda think there was no crack that it was just that piece malfunctioning i dont know i dont care just glad my wifes car has been fixed


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

At least they fixed it right away. Mine was running "lean" but it really wasn't. The computer was compensating and running really rich and it messed the whole thing up. That first Cruze had issues, no breaks at 20 miles, engine problems. This second Cruze isn't much better ac problems, nav issues, onstar still doesn't work and now it bangs when stopped.


----------



## 02GT (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow sorry to hear... Hope this is the only problem i have to deal with...


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

When I first read this thread a couple of days ago I checked the factory service manual and couldn't find a description of a separate part for the item in the picture. I suspect it's come kind of vacuum control device but there's no way to tell from the FSM. I have the 1.8 so I couldn't check it out on my car. I'm glad you're fixed up. You definitely don't want a vacuum leak. Sometimes you have to thank the government for making them put the check engine light on the dashboard. The dealer can't argue with you or claim it's normal when the CEL is lit.


----------



## 02GT (Jul 8, 2012)

Very true dale... Just glad its fixed so is the wife lol she thought it was something i did... Ima have to talk her into letting me regap the plugs to .33 again and everything lol... Atleast the plugs but honestly i dont think ill put a high flow filter not even a k&n an i run them on everything but i dont want to be throwing lean codes just from a filter chances probably are slim but ive read it happens


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

02GT said:


> Very true dale... Just glad its fixed so is the wife lol she thought it was something i did... Ima have to talk her into letting me regap the plugs to .33 again and everything lol... Atleast the plugs but honestly i dont think ill put a high flow filter not even a k&n an i run them on everything but i dont want to be throwing lean codes just from a filter chances probably are slim but ive read it happens


Normally if you disconnect the battery before messing with the intake and then reconnect when finished you will not get a code. I know with my intake i forgot to do this and got a code so i disconnected the negative terminal. Waited 10 minutes and reconnected it. Ive been code free ever since.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

